# First broken string.. replace one or the lot?



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

What's the current concensus on this subject? I have a spare set and I don't care about the cost.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

When I first started, I was so heavy handed that I broke strings regularly. It always annoyed to have to replace all of them (5 bucks here and there adds up). I basically went with a rule of thumb: if I couldn't remember the last time I broke one, I would replace them all. If it was in the last little while, I'd replace just the one and hope I didn't break that same string again in the near future.

Here's a hint: if you find yourself breaking them often, try going with a higher gauge. They'll break less, and also, because they're thicker, they'll work your hands more, helping you increase strength.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> When I first started, I was so heavy handed that I broke strings regularly. It always annoyed to have to replace all of them (5 bucks here and there adds up). I basically went with a rule of thumb: if I couldn't remember the last time I broke one, I would replace them all. If it was in the last little while, I'd replace just the one and hope I didn't break that same string again in the near future.
> 
> Here's a hint: if you find yourself breaking them often, try going with a higher gauge. They'll break less, and also, because they're thicker, they'll work your hands more, helping you increase strength.


While working my hands more to increase strength sounds intriguing and likely a good thing to do, I have small hands and playing at all is a big challenge for this newbie.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

...and tune down a semitone.

I used to break strings all the time, even when playing bass in my 20s. Way too aggressive with it. (when you have to gaffa tape your right hand during a set to stop the blood, you'd playing too hard). Got so bad I found these great piano wire ended strings that would at least get out of the way when they broke and you could just play up (or down) an octave with the octaver on until the end of the song. 

Can't remember the last time I actually broke a string now. Years.

I think hollowbody's rule of thumb is pretty good.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Some brands of strings come with spare strings for the high E and B strings, as they are the commonly broken ones. That may be a solution.....


Not Elixirs unfortunately.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> Not Elixirs unfortunately.


Let me guess...G string?

Elixir strings are worth it for many players...I am not one of those players. I find that they sound 'dead'. A three pack of D'Addarios from Long & MacQuade costs about $15 and a can of Finger Ease costs about $6. I spray the strings with Finger Ease while they are still in the bag prior to putting them on the guitar & wipe down the strings after each time that I play. The strings last for ages. 

Aside from the brand issue, are they breaking right at the saddle? 









If so...then there may be a 'barb' there (although...back to the brand issue...Elixir has a reputation of G strings breaking). You might run a cotton ball back and forth over the area that the string sits on to see if there is a sharp spot that catches the cotton. You could take that string that broke and run it back and forth in the slot/notch of the saddle (apply a little pressure) to, in effect, 'sand' the sharp edge. Don't do it so much that you deepen the slot/notch but a few times will often take the 'cutting edge' off of any barb.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Let me guess...G string?
> 
> Elixir strings are worth it for many players...I am not one of those players. I find that they sound 'dead'. A three pack of D'Addarios from Long & MacQuade costs about $15 and a can of Finger Ease costs about $6. I spray the strings with Finger Ease while they are still in the bag prior to putting them on the guitar & wipe down the strings after each time that I play. The strings last for ages.
> 
> ...


Yes, was the G string. Thanks very much for all of your advice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I hate changing strings--so I usually just grab a different guitar. :smile:

I'll usually change just one string--unless it's been a while.

I haven't seen a pack of strings with an extra E and B for years--maybe I'm looking at the wrong brands. But if you like the strings, that would be a good brand to buy.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

zontar said:


> I hate changing strings--so I usually just grab a different guitar. :smile:
> 
> I'll usually change just one string--unless it's been a while.
> 
> I haven't seen a pack of strings with an extra E and B for years--maybe I'm looking at the wrong brands. But if you like the strings, that would be a good brand to buy.


Unfortunately, unlike yourself, I only have one guitar. So, I will have to bite the bullet.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Let me guess...G string?


Haha, first thing I thought too!

My GF swears by them, but I tried them twice and broke the G twice. Back to Ernie Ball and D'Addario for me!

I don't mind the sound of Elixirs at all actually, but I only like them on acoustics. On electrics, I find they're not terribly good. In any case, I can't justify the price tag to myself.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

on my standard type acoustics i break g strings most commonly-
seems like thats the string that takes the most beating for me.
i notice on my acoustics, after about 12 hours of use, the strings are pretty much screwed- the g, bieng the thinnest of the wound strings, goes dead first as well.
smorgdonkey's earlier post is a good point- i tend to run a bit of fine sandpaper over my saddle, and make sure it has a smooth top to it, at every string change.
ive purchased new guitars that i would snap that g string after an hour or two- so its a very important part of the guitar to pay attention to- the saddles top needs to have a gentle peak, no sharpness to it.
when one string breaks i replace all every time. gets expensive i guess, but if a set lasts you a week, having one guitar, i figure youre doing good. any longer than a week is bonus:smile:
i havent started buying strings online in bulk- but i always search out stores that give me deals- when i walk in and buy 6-10 sets at a time, im averaging about $5 a pack- and thats my prefered brands. some places arent like that, but others are.
these days im rotating between 3 strats, 2 teles, a reso, 2 flat top acoustics and 3 lap steels, so the string wear gets spread out to the point that i cant keep track, and dont really notice. i just change them when they break.
but for years i used one guitar, and string changes were pretty much every other day lol.:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

lyric girl said:


> What's the current concensus on this subject? I have a spare set and I don't care about the cost.


If the strings are more than two weeks old, I'd replace the whole set.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If the strings are more than two weeks old, I'd replace the whole set.


What MM said: If it's been a month or so I just replace them all. That said, I always have 3 or so packs of strings around just in case. I use Elixirs too and only when I play hard (more than 3 hours, really banging away, or trying out some bending) do I break a string. I've tried other strings and I just can't get used to em. Although I may try what Smorgdonkey says about the D'Addarios and finger ease, I'm always up for trying something new!


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

ROFL...Elixir's... I used to break the G string as well. 
I liked the tone of the Elixir's and they lasted a good long while but when 1 goes, I like to change them all. The Elixir's were getting too expensive after replacing the G string after just a couple or 3 hours of playing. 

If Elixir would throw in a spare G string, I might start using them again.
FWIW, Elixir will send you a new string if you complain to them. 

I gave up and went back to non-coated strings and actually change them less often as I don't break near as many.
I also read somewhere that Elixir acknowledged they had a problem with string breakage and supposedly did something about it but the reports still come in about broken 3rd's.
YMMV as many do not experience the problem and are very happy with them.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I've tried a few brands and the only ones I can't kill (and it's not for lack of trying) are Dean Markley "Blue Steel" strings.

They cost more, but you can grab a pack of 3 off Ebay for the same price (or less) as one in the stores here.

Also, if you use the wound G's instead of the plain ones, they tune with a lot less tension and last longer.




devnulljp said:


> (when you have to gaffa tape your right hand during a set to stop the blood, you'd playing too hard)


You needs to play a bass instead, my friend :tongue:

Cheers!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

zontar said:


> I hate changing strings--so I usually just grab a different guitar. :smile:.


What are you, a hedge fund manager? 
Jeeves, this guitar is broken. Bring me another :banana:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've tried a few brands and the only ones I can't kill (and it's not for lack of trying) are Dean Markley "Blue Steel" strings.


Their electric strings are fantastic and last for ages!! I have never tried Blue Steel acoustic strings.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> What are you, a hedge fund manager?
> Jeeves, this guitar is broken. Bring me another :banana:


Thanks for the laugh.

It would be nice, but no, it's not true.

I was merely referring to when I'm at home playing. If I break a string I don't change it right away--I just grab another guitar. I don't have a lot compared to many here, but if you have at least 2 you can usually wait to change the string(s).


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

I would just change the broken G string...it's faster and I am not that fussy...


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dude, if it's your "first" broken string you should probably replace them all because it sounds like you don't do it often, especially if this is the first time its happened. I'm sure you'll enjoy the sound of new strings anyway, I personally love it.


----------



## yahtzee (Oct 1, 2008)

i generally replace the whole set when i break a string. i don't break them that often, so when i do, it's usually a good time to replace them all.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> What's the current concensus on this subject? I have a spare set and I don't care about the cost.


Here's some links to great string care advice hope it helps

http://www.guitartips.addr.com/tip04.html
http://www.guitartips.addr.com/tip24.html
http://www.guitartips.addr.com/tip72.html
http://www.guitartips.addr.com/tip142.html

A lot depends on how often and for how long you play, how much your hands sweat and how well you wipe down your strings after every use and the quality/type of the strings you use. I use D'Addario EXP Extra Lights Coated 80/20 for 6 yrs and have not broken a string yet, I don't gig, and play fingerstyle as much as I strum, I am very particular about care and cleaning and do wash my hands before playing and wipe down after every time. I clean the strings once a week (see tips).


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I actually ended up replacing the lot. When I looked closely at my strings, there was a lot of wear/corrosion on the 6th and 5th strings anyways. Thanks for your advice.


----------

